

LLVM-Py: Build Compilers and VM's in Python - ed
http://mdevan.nfshost.com/llvm-py/

======
petercooper
Info on the Ruby equivalent, rubyllvm:

[http://www.rubyinside.com/llvmruby-a-compiler-toolkit-
availa...](http://www.rubyinside.com/llvmruby-a-compiler-toolkit-available-to-
rubyists-1362.html)

